# Llamamiento a todos los varones heterosexuales españoles



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.

Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.

Yo solo nada puedo hacer. Pero sí puedo lanzar este mensaje que os ruego difundáis:

Debemos reaccionar.
Debemos empezar a organizarnos entre nosotros y a dejar de esperar por la Justicia .
La justicia es ya solamente una utopía, una palabra inventada, como se dijo en cierta película.

Hasta que las organizaciones masculinas empiecen a proliferar, propongo nosotros ir adoptando las siguientes medidas:

- Si eres empresario, no te expongas a contratar mujeres, y con ellas el riesgo de que te denuncien falsamente por un despido o cualquier otra rencilla.
-Procurad, dentro de lo posible, no consumir en aquellos establecimientos donde trabajen mujeres, así como no dar dinero ni contratar los negocios donde trabajen mujeres.
-Daros de baja de plataformas de televisión como Netflix, que fomentan el ninguneo y la criminalización del hombre común heterosexual.
-Igualmente, no ver los canales de televisión que son todos prosistema. No les deis audiencias.
-No comprar productos que apoyen la ideología de género, ni aquellos que fomentan la discriminación al hombre heterosexual.
-Buscar fórmulas legales para pagar la menor cantidad posible de impuestos.Que coticen los hijos de Irene Montero .
-Los hombres que puedan, que emigren de España .
-Reducir al máximo posible las interacciones con mujeres. No las saludéis, no les brindéis vuestra amistad, no las ayudéis. Si tan empoderadas son que se las apañen.
-Dejad de darle a me gusta en redes sociales de las mujeres , porque solamente alimentáis su ego y ninguna os va a querer por eso.
-Si os llaman mujeres comerciales a venderos productos, decid que os sentís más cómodos hablando con un hombre y que no escucharéis ninguna oferta que provenga de una mujer.
- Y sobre todo, DEJAD DE VOTAR A LOS PARTIDOS PRO IDEOLOGÍA DE GÉNERO


----------



## mirym94 (26 Ago 2022)

Lo más fácil es tomar las cortes y ahostiar a los políticos


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## butricio (26 Ago 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Waterman (26 Ago 2022)

Morirás solo


----------



## Gurney (26 Ago 2022)

Tu premisa es completamente verdadera: nos odian

Quieren vernos humillados, enloquecidos, pobres, enfermos espiritual, mental y físicamente, y en última instancia, muertos

Pero alguna de las cosas que propones no son propias de un noble, sino de un esclavo

Y esta guerra es espiritual POR ENCIMA DE TODO, de modo que no podemos comportarnos, ni convertirnos, en esclavos


Aprended de Perseo, él os lo dice todo:










Parece que tenga miedo?
Se esconde?
Sabe diferenciar entre lo femenino-telúrico-destructivo y lo femenino-inspirador-generador?
Qué crees que haría con cualquier político?
Y con un juez de los Juzgados de Violencia contra la Mujer?


A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Jeremias_Johnson dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1168716





Waterman dijo:


> Morirás solo












Es por chupacompresas como vosotros por lo que nunca avanzamos.


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Apoyo la mocion, pero tambien he de decir que me encuentro decepcionado por la pesima informacion que hay sobre esa famosa ley de consentimiento, solo veo propaganda. ¿Alguien puede enlazar al BOE para ver que es lo que se ha aprobado realmente? Porque todo este tema me parece una enorme manipulacion mediatica, ni una sola explicacion concisa, ni un solo articulo explicado, ni un solo enlace al BOE. Parece que hasta hoy era legal violar. No entiendo sinceramente que es lo que ha hecho el gobierno y si esto es una ley, o una modificacion de otra ley, no entiendo nada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ago 2022)

Y ¿no crees que llevando esto a ese extremo estás alimentando lo que la judiada busca?

Comparto lo de no financiar ciertas empresas. Yo hace dos años borré mi cuenta en Amazon, no pago ninguna suscripción mensual a ninguna empresa, no uso *nada* de Google, no tengo _smartphone _y evito dar mi dinero a empresas progres. Pero, de ahí a negar el contacto o el saludo a las mujeres, me parece un verdadero derrape.

Soy enemigo abierto del feminismo y no me corto un pelo en decírselo a cualquiera que tenga delante si sale el tema. Hago mi trabajo debatiendo y confrontando con un par de cojones, sin esas memeces del "perfil bajo" ni preocupado por el qué dirán (como haceis la mayoría de personas, que sois una manga de hipócritas), y evito financiar ciertas empresas. Pero no puedo enloquecer viviendo como si las mujeres no existiesen.

Que no tenemos cinco años.


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y ¿no crees que llevando esto a ese extremo estás alimentando lo que la judiada busca?
> 
> Comparto lo de no financiar ciertas empresas. Yo hace dos años borré mi cuenta en Amazon, no pago ninguna suscripción mensual a ninguna empresa, no uso *nada* de Google, no tengo _smartphone _y evito dar mi dinero a empresas progres. Pero, de ahí a negar el contacto o el saludo a las mujeres, me parece un verdadero derrape.
> 
> ...



El OP esta en lo correcto, pero no se refiere a no relacionarse con mujeres, sino a no ser un caballero, excepto con tu madre y tu novia.

Como puedes vivir sin telefono? Y de que sirve eso?


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Ago 2022)

Feminizando la sanidad, volverán a aplicar eutanasias sin autopsia bailando el resistiré.
Feminizando la magistratura, las tienes encantadas con los juzgados de excepción y aplicando leyes inconstitucionales.
Feminizando la educación, ahí las tienes, expulsando a los varones de la educación, adoctrinando descaradamente, y sin saber que una mujer o un hombre lo son por sus marcadores biológicos y la capacidad de parir.
Feminizando el periodismo, te montan un telediario repe desde hace más de una década repitiendo mantras y diciendo gilipolleces.
Feminizando la política, tienes a cajeras diciendo las subnormalidades de su guión intentando ser solemne.
Comienzo a dudar de su capacidad mental, de la capacidad de extraer conclusiones del tipo que sea, de su honorabilidad, de su capacidad de autocrítica, y de su legendaria empatía.
Para venerar la locura y destruir la sociedad, son ideales.

Estas traidoras estan a favor de negroizacion de España por tener rabos negros a su disposicion, saben que eso hace subir todavía más la cotización del papo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> El OP esta en lo correcto, pero no se refiere a no relacionarse con mujeres



Parece que no te leíste la mitad del texto, o no quieres leerlo, o lo niegas:


Punitivum dijo:


> -Reducir al máximo posible las interacciones con mujeres. No las saludéis, no les brindéis vuestra amistad, no las ayudéis. Si tan empoderadas son que se las apañen.





Punitivum dijo:


> -Si os llaman mujeres comerciales a venderos productos, decid que os sentís más cómodos hablando con un hombre y que no escucharéis ninguna oferta que provenga de una mujer.





Punitivum dijo:


> -Procurad, dentro de lo posible, no consumir en aquellos establecimientos donde trabajen mujeres, así como no dar dinero ni contratar los negocios donde trabajen mujeres.



Sobre tus otras palabras:



Persea dijo:


> Como puedes vivir sin telefono? Y de que sirve eso?



No dije que no tenga teléfono. De todas formas, mi teléfono no lo uso más allá de una o dos veces al mes.


----------



## pandillero (26 Ago 2022)

La mayoría de los varones heterosexuales españoles tenemos parejas e incluso hijas, contra quien tienes que ir es contra los hijos de puta que hacen estas leyes que no tienen nada que ver con lo que quiere la gente en general y la mayoría de las mujeres en particular.
Estas siguiendo el juego que te han preparado los amos igualmente que esas mujeres que están de acuerdo con estas leyes que aunque metan mucho ruido no son mayoría.
Si vivieras un poco al cabo de la calle lo sabrías, pero parece que muchos vivís en el mundo virtual y lo confundís con la realidad.
Sal a que te dé el aire, te lo digo con todo respeto.


----------



## Blackest (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> La mayoría de los varones heterosexuales españoles tenemos parejas e incluso hijas, contra quien tienes que ir es contra los hijos de puta que hacen estas leyes que no tienen nada que ver con lo que quiere la gente en general y la mayoría de las mujeres en particular.
> Estas siguiendo el juego que te han preparado los amos igualmente que esas mujeres que están de acuerdo con estas leyes que aunque metan mucho ruido no son mayoría.
> Si vivieras un poco al cabo de la calle lo sabrías, pero parece que muchos vivís en el mundo virtual y lo confundís con la realidad.
> Sal a que te dé el aire, te lo digo con todo respeto.



LOS COJONES, si la gente estuviera en contra de esto la gente votaría masivamente a quienes lo quieren quitar.

Resulta que todo el mundo está en contra de esto, pero mira tu, que los partidos lo siguen apoyando y la gente les vuelve a votar en las siguientes elecciones.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y ¿no crees que llevando esto a ese extremo estás alimentando lo que la judiada busca?
> 
> Comparto lo de no financiar ciertas empresas. Yo hace dos años borré mi cuenta en Amazon, no pago ninguna suscripción mensual a ninguna empresa, no uso *nada* de Google, no tengo _smartphone _y evito dar mi dinero a empresas progres. Pero, de ahí a negar el contacto o el saludo a las mujeres, me parece un verdadero derrape.
> 
> ...









Puede. Pero hemos llegado a extremos que requieren medidas extremas. Si por mí fuera, los jueces y políticos sufrirían asaltos diarios. 
Con lo de no interactuar con las mujeres en general en vez de con las misándricas, lo digo porque no veo a ninguna "moderada" protestando por esto y desmarcándose de la otras. Porque en el fondo prácticamente todas gozan de tener tanto poder. 
En lo de ser hipócrita no me doy por aludido,tu cree lo que quieras.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> La mayoría de los varones heterosexuales españoles tenemos parejas e incluso hijas, contra quien tienes que ir es contra los hijos de puta que hacen estas leyes que no tienen nada que ver con lo que quiere la gente en general y la mayoría de las mujeres en particular.
> Estas siguiendo el juego que te han preparado los amos igualmente que esas mujeres que están de acuerdo con estas leyes que aunque metan mucho ruido no son mayoría.
> Si vivieras un poco al cabo de la calle lo sabrías, pero parece que muchos vivís en el mundo virtual y lo confundís con la realidad.
> Sal a que te dé el aire, te lo digo con todo respeto.









Gracias entonces. Y no te preocupes, Últimamente no paro en casa.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> lo digo porque no veo a ninguna "moderada" protestando por esto y desmarcándose de la otras.



Nos movemos en mundos distintos. Yo sí escucho casi a diario a mujeres, señoras, más bien, echando pestes del feminismo.

Evidentemente, mis amigas convertidas al feminismo dejaron de ser mis amigas. No puedo comunicarme con ellas. El resto siguen siendo personas tan intachables o reprobables como lo puedo ser yo.


----------



## pandillero (26 Ago 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> LOS COJONES, si la gente estuviera en contra de esto la gente votaría masivamente a quienes lo quieren quitar.
> 
> Resulta que todo el mundo está en contra de esto, pero mira tu, que los partidos lo siguen apoyando y la gente les vuelve a votar en las siguientes elecciones.



Ya sabes que los abstencionistas ganamos todas las elecciones por goleada, aún así tienes razón en que mucha gente vota sin ser consciente de eso, votan a un partido aunque no estén de acuerdo con todo su programa incluso no se dan cuenta de que incumplen sistematicamente sus programas, todos los partidos, además no hay ningún partido que esté en contra de la ley Viogén por ejemplo. 
Yo tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Estás mal de la puta cabeza.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ya sabes que los abstencionistas ganamos todas las elecciones por goleada, aún así tienes razón en que mucha gente vota sin ser consciente de eso, votan a un partido aunque no estén de acuerdo con todo su programa incluso no se dan cuenta de que incumplen sistematicamente sus programas, todos los partidos, además no hay ningún partido que esté en contra de la ley Viogén por ejemplo.
> Yo tampoco lo entiendo.








Si las diferencias de criterio fuesen tolerables, hasta yo me plantearía votar. Pero no puedo entender cómo miles de "hombres " votan a partidos que buscan destruirles.
Edito: ahora que te releo, creo que das la clave. "Mucha gente vota sin ser consciente de eso " .Hay muchísima ignorancia y desinformación.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Si las diferencias de criterio fuesen tolerables, hasta yo me plantearía votar. Pero no puedo entender cómo miles de "hombres " votan a partidos que buscan destruirles.
> Edito: ahora que te releo, creo que das la clave. "Mucha gente vota sin ser consciente de eso " .Hay muchísima ignorancia y desinformación.


----------



## el mensa (26 Ago 2022)

Como debate este hilo está bien, mirando por el lado práctico no se ni por donde empezar. 

Por ejemplo, asociaciones y/o lobbies de hombres desde el minuto cero estarían ninguneados, criticados incluso criminalizados porque todos los medios y pasta financiadora está contra nosotros. 

Así poco margen queda. Desde luego que vistos los datos y situaciones que nos afectan a los españoles normales de toda la vida, lo más inteligente de momento es esperar agazapados a que el enemigo colapse por su propio peso, el sistema muestre debilidades y disfunciones chungas, etc.

Lo siento, soy realista, ahora mismo no se puede hacer nada más allá de acciones individuales como las apuntadas por el OP y difundir, mientras nos dejen, este mensaje. 

Y lo digo con todo el pesar. 

Eso si, cuando llegue el momento y se deje atrás esta oscura etapa también habrá que centrarse en castigar a los culpables e impartir justicia, resarcir a las víctimas en la medida de lo posible, tratar de que no vuelva a pasar algo similar, etc.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Como debate este hilo está bien, mirando por el lado práctico no se ni por donde empezar.
> 
> Por ejemplo, asociaciones y/o lobbies de hombres desde el minuto cero estarían ninguneados, criticados incluso criminalizados porque todos los medios y pasta financiadora está contra nosotros.
> 
> ...











Pues eso es lo que digo, acciones individuales. También yo soy realista en lo de las asociaciones masculinas. 
Este mensaje no es para solucionar nada, sino para ir fomentando un caldo de cultivo.


----------



## JKL-2 (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Apoyo la mocion, pero tambien he de decir que me encuentro decepcionado por la pesima informacion que hay sobre esa famosa ley de consentimiento, solo veo propaganda. ¿Alguien puede enlazar al BOE para ver que es lo que se ha aprobado realmente? Porque todo este tema me parece una enorme manipulacion mediatica, ni una sola explicacion concisa, ni un solo articulo explicado, ni un solo enlace al BOE. Parece que hasta hoy era legal violar. No entiendo sinceramente que es lo que ha hecho el gobierno y si esto es una ley, o una modificacion de otra ley, no entiendo nada.



Todavía no está en el BOE, en los próximos días la publicarán. Aquí tienes un borrador del proyecto durante la tramitación (desconozco las diferencias con el texto definitivo aprobado), es una nueva ley (aunque la mayor parte del texto es palabrería y demagogia) y modificación de otras leyes




https://www.igualdad.gob.es/normativa/normativa-en-tramitacion/Documents/APLOGILSV2.pdf


----------



## Dr Zar (26 Ago 2022)

A mi no me afecta yo solo follo con eslavas y las eslavas son más machistas que yo.Los españoles seguiréis mamando polla anglo judía satanica.No tengo duda que cualquier día os meterán en la cárcel solo porque os gustan las chicas y obedeceréis como borregos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Ago 2022)

En algunos países llevan ya tiempo tomando precauciones


----------



## Kluster (26 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y ¿no crees que llevando esto a ese extremo estás alimentando lo que la judiada busca?



¿Y que? ¿De que sirve nadar contra corriente? ¿De que sirve sacrificarse ante el leviatán?

Lo que tenga que caer, caerá por su propio peso. Nunca cojas un cuchillo que cae.

Palomitas y a disfrutar del viaje, pues vida sólo hay una.


----------



## John Wayne (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Apoyo la mocion, pero tambien he de decir que me encuentro decepcionado por la pesima informacion que hay sobre esa famosa ley de consentimiento, solo veo propaganda. ¿Alguien puede enlazar al BOE para ver que es lo que se ha aprobado realmente? Porque todo este tema me parece una enorme manipulacion mediatica, ni una sola explicacion concisa, ni un solo articulo explicado, ni un solo enlace al BOE. Parece que hasta hoy era legal violar. No entiendo sinceramente que es lo que ha hecho el gobierno y si esto es una ley, o una modificacion de otra ley, no entiendo nada.



Básicamente se han cargado el abuso sexual con lo que habrá condenas que falten al principio de proporcionalidad. Además al ser un delito difícil de probar y a menudo subjetivo habrá un aumento de condenas por violación erróneas. Puede ser que el planteamiento tenga buena intención pero juridicamente es una aberración.


----------



## Kluster (26 Ago 2022)

John Wayne dijo:


> Puede ser que el planteamiento tenga buena intención


----------



## John Wayne (26 Ago 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



Es poco probable pero hago el inciso porque a menudo se hacen planteamientos análogos por personas del espectro opuesto faltando al sentido común y al honor del que deberiamos hacer gala los hombres.


----------



## Kluster (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Decipher (26 Ago 2022)

Yo me largo. Al final han conseguido echarme. Voy haciendo plan para largarme en un plazo de seis años.


----------



## Decipher (26 Ago 2022)

Pero tú qué vas a hacer soplapollas.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Ago 2022)

Las medidas que comentáis no valen para nada. El 99% traga con todo.


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (26 Ago 2022)

E irnos de putas para saciar nuestros apetitos sexuales..... Darle a esas feminazis donde más les duela


----------



## Lagam Bautista (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> *....*
> 
> _*- Y sobre todo, DEJAD DE VOTAR A LOS PARTIDOS PRO IDEOLOGÍA DE GÉNERO*_
> *....*



Que son.... *TODOS!!!!*


----------



## FilibustHero (26 Ago 2022)

¿quién es Paco Galt?
*La Rebelión Marichula de Atlas *


----------



## Lagam Bautista (26 Ago 2022)

Enhorabuena semental...

Repita y suerte!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> -Si os llaman mujeres comerciales a venderos productos, decid que os sentís más cómodos hablando con un hombre y que no escucharéis ninguna oferta que provenga de una mujer.



Esta la veo particularmente interesante, me gusta. La aplicaré.


----------



## Verita Serum (26 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y ¿no crees que llevando esto a ese extremo estás alimentando lo que la judiada busca?
> 
> Comparto lo de no financiar ciertas empresas. Yo hace dos años borré mi cuenta en Amazon, no pago ninguna suscripción mensual a ninguna empresa, no uso *nada* de Google, no tengo _smartphone _y evito dar mi dinero a empresas progres. Pero, de ahí a negar el contacto o el saludo a las mujeres, me parece un verdadero derrape.
> 
> ...



¿Qué buscador usas?


----------



## Itanimulli (26 Ago 2022)

Muy bonito todo pero no van por ahí los tiros compañero. Activismo cero.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ago 2022)

vaya pardillo...



Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



No te vas a hacer caso ni tú, y lo sabes!


----------



## ErListo (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



"Y sobre todo, DEJAD DE VOTAR A LOS PARTIDOS PRO IDEOLOGÍA DE GÉNERO"

Con ese simple gesto, te cargas el 99% de tonterías actuales.

Que nadie vote a esos partidos, a ver cuántos aguantan con esa ideología, tras un par de elecciones consiguiendo resultados residuales.


----------



## Can Cervecero (26 Ago 2022)

Ese 2% como que no cuadra.


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Todavía no está en el BOE, en los próximos días la publicarán. Aquí tienes un borrador del proyecto durante la tramitación (desconozco las diferencias con el texto definitivo aprobado), es una nueva ley (aunque la mayor parte del texto es palabrería y demagogia) y modificación de otras leyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vamos, que no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que nos estamos quejando


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169182
> 
> 
> Ese 2% como que no cuadra.



que coño es esto XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

John Wayne dijo:


> Básicamente se han cargado el abuso sexual con lo que habrá condenas que falten al principio de proporcionalidad. Además al ser un delito difícil de probar y a menudo subjetivo habrá un aumento de condenas por violación erróneas. Puede ser que el planteamiento tenga buena intención pero juridicamente es una aberración.



fuente?


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Ago 2022)

Lo curioso de esta ley es que la violación , la de verdad pasa a estar penada sólo con 4 años...
Bueno , de 4 a 12 años , pero es que antes eran más años , mínimo 6 creo recordar.

Sin embargo , cualquier idiotez se considerará delito... Pues no lo entiendo. ¿ Pellizcar una nalga un año de cárcel y violación 4 años?


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Lonchafinista extremo dijo:


> E irnos de putas para saciar nuestros apetitos sexuales..... Darle a esas feminazis donde más les duela








Mientras se pueda, lo recomiendo totalmente.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Compañero, creo que te equivocas .Esas no temen a los hombres, los odian simplemente.


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Lo curioso de esta ley es que la violación , la de verdad pasa a estar penada sólo con 4 años...
> Bueno , de 4 a 12 años , pero es que antes eran más años , mínimo 6 creo recordar.
> 
> Sin embargo , cualquier idiotez se considerará delito... Pues no lo entiendo. ¿ Pellizcar una nalga un año de cárcel y violación 4 años?



si, algo asi


----------



## Black War Greymon (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Debemos reaccionar.
> Debemos empezar a organizarnos entre nosotros y a dejar de esperar por la Justicia .



Los hombres ya hemos reaccionado, hace tiempo de hecho, con el MGTOW.

*Tasa de natalidad:*


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Muy bonito todo pero no van por ahí los tiros compañero. Activismo cero.








Qué propones?


----------



## Kowalski (26 Ago 2022)

Mucho hablar y ni netflix dejaran de ver.


----------



## 8cilindros (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Lo haré.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No te vas a hacer caso ni tú, y lo sabes!







Se trata de que cada cual haga lo que pueda dentro de sus posibilidades, y por otro lado ir creando descontento social masculino.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Se trata de que cada cual haga lo que pueda dentro de sus posibilidades, y por otro lado ir creando descontento social masculino.



Esto es como lo de los trabajos basura. Siempre hay y habrá alguien necesitado, que se arrastrará por las circunstancias. Es una batalla perdida. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Mientras se pueda, lo recomiendo totalmente.



La jodienda no tiene enmienda.... Siempre se va a poder


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

Ninguna ha apretado el gatillo y tu te pones a dos patitas como agradecimiento. Al ignore por escoria tironucable y si te tuviese delante, dos buenas ostias para que no lo olvides.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

No subestimes el odio misándrico de las ministras y demás. Vale que es el oficio más antiguo del mundo y tal...pero ellas moverán cielo y tierra para que tú y yo ni siquiera tengamos eso. 








Lonchafinista extremo dijo:


> La jodienda no tiene enmienda.... Siempre se va a poder


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (26 Ago 2022)

Lo que no sé bien es qué cambia está ley del sólo Sí es sí. Si desde hace lustros una denuncia falsa ya te arruina la vida. Que ahora un polvo puede convertirse en violación? Eso ya pasó en los Sanfermines de la manada.


De todas formas, los expañoles son subnormales profundos casi todos. No hay solución colectiva, que cada cual se busque las maneras. La mía, abstinencia y sudar de las tías.


----------



## Hay Alternativa (26 Ago 2022)

Decía en otro hilo del mismo tema:
Hagamos un lisístrata, huelga de sexo y baja de las aplicaciones de LIGue. Desafortunadamente es un plan poco realista.

Se pueden hacer algunas cosas, hay que poner pie en pared. Oyendo a la ministra el asunto parece grave.

Y no pequemos de ingenuos, que unas mueven el árbol y muchas pueden recoger las nueces.


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



La culpa es de los betas


----------



## cuñado de bar (26 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto en Serbia celebran ahora el día del orgullo hetero y valores tradicionales



En España si no eres marica, feminazi o trans no tienes cabida.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres de bien son las que deberían también protestar contra esta ley injusta .Mi pregunta es lo harán o quedarán calladitas ya que al fin y al cabo les beneficia por si acaso en un futuro tengan que tirar de esa ley y beneficiarse?
Porque muchas dicen que injusta es esa ley con los hombres pero de boquilla para afuera pero por dentro estarán pensando que les podría venir bien si en un futuro quieren joder a alguien.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pabloom (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Si eres empresario, no te expongas a contratar mujeres, y con ellas el riesgo de que te denuncien falsamente por un despido o cualquier otra rencilla.
> -Procurad, dentro de lo posible, no consumir en aquellos establecimientos donde trabajen mujeres, así como no dar dinero ni contratar los negocios donde trabajen mujeres.
> -Daros de baja de plataformas de televisión como Netflix, que fomentan el ninguneo y la criminalización del hombre común heterosexual.
> -Igualmente, no ver los canales de televisión que son todos prosistema. No les deis audiencias.
> ...




-No entréis en ningún local que tenga esto :


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> No subestimes el odio misándrico de las ministras y demás. Vale que es el oficio más antiguo del mundo y tal...pero ellas moverán cielo y tierra para que tú y yo ni siquiera tengamos eso.



Se quedarán con las ganas....tengo suficientes teléfonos de lumis para seguir follando así.....
Así que les pueden dar bien por culo


----------



## John Wayne (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> fuente?



En primer lugar te recomiendo que leas el artículo 178 del Código Penal. En este artículo se define que es una agresión sexual. En el 179 se define la conducta típica de lo que es una violación y a esta conducta se impone una condena de 6 a 12 años (ya de por sí excesiva si la comparamos con el homicidio).

En otro capítulo se define el delito de abuso sexual (a partir del 181 CP). La conducta típica es que sin violencia ni intimidación y sin que medie consentimiento se realice un acto sexual. El tema del consentimiento es la clave porque implica que si hay vicio en el consentimiento es delito. Por ejemplo una persona borracha, alguien con un trastorno, etc. Es decir una persona que no se niega pero no tiene (o se considera que no tiene) capacidad de consentir. 

Si este delito deja de existir (y es así porque el consentimiento ahora tiene que ser concluyente). Y esto se traduce en penas notablemente superiores. Por ejemplo los futbolistas de la Arandina serian condenados por agresión sexual si o si aunque mediara el consentimiento (ya se les iba a penar porque estaba tipificado el abuso sexual por la diferencia de edad).

Otro caso claro sería el de la manada que es una de las causas de este cambio legal. Estos fueron condenados por un delito de abuso sexual porque no se pudo probar la violencia. Sin embargo las penas impuestas estaban más acordes con el tipo penal de la violación. Con esta modificación legal en las noticias solo verás que son violadores. Y las palabras en este caso importan, tanto a la hora de transmitir los hechos de forma veraz (o para lo contrario) como a efectos penales.

Te paso una nota de la abogacía española: https://www.abogacia.es/actualidad/noticias/el-congreso-aprueba-la-ley-de-solo-si-es-si/
Y un anteproyecto para que busques los artículos que te señalo: https://www.igualdad.gob.es/normativa/normativa-en-tramitacion/Documents/APLOGILSV2.pdf

Para hacer leyes hay que respetar principios básicos del derecho (que vienen de la experiencia durante siglos de convivencia en sociedad) y pensar en las garantías de los ciudadanos. Por desgracia vivimos en una época en la que todo el mundo tiene voz y ejerce de autoridad sin serlo. Espero que te sea útil el resumen y que las apreciaciones se alejen del histrionismo.


----------



## Pabloom (26 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## Yuyuy (26 Ago 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Morirás solo



La alternativa es morir con el compañero de celda


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

John Wayne dijo:


> En primer lugar te recomiendo que leas el artículo 178 del Código Penal. En este artículo se define que es una agresión sexual. En el 179 se define la conducta típica de lo que es una violación y a esta conducta se impone una condena de 6 a 12 años (ya de por sí excesiva si la comparamos con el homicidio).
> 
> En otro capítulo se define el delito de abuso sexual (a partir del 181 CP). La conducta típica es que sin violencia ni intimidación y sin que medie consentimiento se realice un acto sexual. El tema del consentimiento es la clave porque implica que si hay vicio en el consentimiento es delito. Por ejemplo una persona borracha, alguien con un trastorno, etc. Es decir una persona que no se niega pero no tiene (o se considera que no tiene) capacidad de consentir.
> 
> ...



en el enlace que has puesto no pone nada que no haya leido en los periodicos. ¿cuando se publica en el boe?


----------



## John Wayne (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> en el enlace que has puesto no pone nada que no haya leido en los periodicos. ¿cuando se publica en el boe?



Te he explicado los aspectos penales de lo que se va aprobar. Si eres una persona normal entenderás lo que se juega. Cuando tenga la ley definitiva te la paso y destripamos los cambios en materia penal, procesal y administativa y los incentivos espurios que se buscan con esta ley, que por otro lado están claros para cualquiera que no viva de la política.


----------



## Mr. Satan (26 Ago 2022)

OTRO TARADO IGUAL
Eso es lo que los políticos quieren, dividirnos! Ademas es todo una campaña política del PSOE y podemos para conseguir el voto de la mujer
Son los políticos los culpables de todo y es a ellos a los que hay que arruinar y no prestarles ningún servicio, ni venderles nada en ninguna tienda, ni dejarles entrar a ninguna parte. Prohibirles aparecer en ninguna fiesta local, ni en ningún evento ni en ninguna parte...a ver si tienes los mismos cojones con ellos


----------



## Chispeante (26 Ago 2022)

Llevamos siendo ciudadanos de segunda, con las leyes en la mano, desde hace décadas...lo que no ha impedido que los propios hombres sigan votando encantados a los políticos que los humillan.


----------



## Eremita (26 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Llevamos siendo ciudadanos de segunda, con las leyes en la mano, desde hace décadas...lo que no ha impedido que los propios hombres sigan votando encantados a los políticos que los humillan.



Yo lo llamo la mentalidad sueca. Esa gente no relaciona su voto con su sufrimiento legislativo. Por alguna razón que desconozco, seguirán autodestruyendose.


----------



## Chispeante (26 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Yo lo llamo la mentalidad sueca. Esa gente no relaciona su voto con su sufrimiento legislativo. Por alguna razón que desconozco, seguirán autodestruyendose.



O son tontos o son malvados,...en cualquier caso no tiene fácil arreglo.


----------



## Aeneas2 (26 Ago 2022)

Vuelvo a repetir, el problema NO SON LAS MUJERES, es EL ESTADO.

A las mujeres, OS RECUERDO, les han prohibido ser MUJERES, MADRES.


----------



## Rescatador (26 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Feminizando la sanidad, volverán a aplicar eutanasias sin autopsia bailando el resistiré.
> Feminizando la magistratura, las tienes encantadas con los juzgados de excepción y aplicando leyes inconstitucionales.
> Feminizando la educación, ahí las tienes, expulsando a los varones de la educación, adoctrinando descaradamente, y sin saber que una mujer o un hombre lo son por sus marcadores biológicos y la capacidad de parir.
> Feminizando el periodismo, te montan un telediario repe desde hace más de una década repitiendo mantras y diciendo gilipolleces.
> ...



Ya hay trabajos donde son el 70% *y subiendo*: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....









El 70% de los nuevos jueces en España son mujeres | Radiocable.com - Radio por Internet - La Cafetera


La judicatura en España es a menudo acusada de "machista" y casos como la sentencia de La Manada han vuelto a poner el foco en ello. Sin embargo algunos datos indican que algo está cambiando en este estamento. Así el 70% de la última promoción de nuevos jueces son mujeres. Y en términos...



www.radiocable.com












Radiografía de la farmacia española: el 70% es mujer


En España hay 72.500 farmacéuticos colegiados, y de ellos el 71,6 por ciento son mujeres (51.926 en...




www.infosalus.com












La mujer copa el 70% de toda la formación sanitaria de España


Así lo refleja un estudio de Igualdad que advierte de los sesgos de género relacionados con los estudios STEM




www.redaccionmedica.com












El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres


El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres El 95% de las personas que educan a los niños durante los primeros años de vida escolar




www.lavanguardia.com












La presencia de mujeres en la Administración autonómica es del 70% frente a un 30% en la estatal, según un estudio


Casi 1,4 millones de mujeres trabajan en la Administración Pública en España, y mientras...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Kluster (26 Ago 2022)

Jajaja. Quien se pica, ajos come.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Es comlicado lo que propones,pero no es ninguna tonteria.
Yo cumplo con el apartado impuestos desde el once de marzo del dos mil cuatro,y con algún otro desde hace no mucho,basicamente desde que me casé. Jamás pensé que iba a encontrar una mujera así,con sus cosas como todos,pero una mujer increible,una entre un millón. De echo la conocí con novio, este pibe la dio una paliza que la rompió una costilla y la muy... No le denunció,simplemente le abandonó y así empezó nuestra relación. Con este tocho quiero decir que no hay que perder la esperanza. Aunque haya mucha hp por ahí suelta también las hay que merecen la pena. Aunque haya que tener mucho ojo.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Lo más fácil es tomar las cortes y ahostiar a los políticos



Ojalá fuera tan facil. 
Los socios de sanchinflas saben mucho de buenos métodos para tratar a los políticos.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Tu premisa es completamente verdadera: nos odian
> 
> Quieren vernos humillados, enloquecidos, pobres, enfermos espiritual, mental y físicamente, y en última instancia, muertos
> 
> ...



Es la jostia esa estatua. En la parte de detrás de la cabeza hay un autoretrato del autor. Increible.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Eres carne de celda y probablemente cuando te caiga será cuando menos te lo hayas merecido.
Espero equivocarme,pero con esta ley estamos bien jodidos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Ago 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> LOS COJONES, si la gente estuviera en contra de esto la gente votaría masivamente a quienes lo quieren quitar.
> 
> Resulta que todo el mundo está en contra de esto, pero mira tu, que los partidos lo siguen apoyando y la gente les vuelve a votar en las siguientes elecciones.



Seguro que meter papelitos en cajas lo arregla todo, seguro... puto lelo jajaja


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> La mayoría de los varones heterosexuales españoles tenemos parejas e incluso hijas, contra quien tienes que ir es contra los hijos de puta que hacen estas leyes que no tienen nada que ver con lo que quiere la gente en general y la mayoría de las mujeres en particular.
> Estas siguiendo el juego que te han preparado los amos igualmente que esas mujeres que están de acuerdo con estas leyes que aunque metan mucho ruido no son mayoría.
> Si vivieras un poco al cabo de la calle lo sabrías, pero parece que muchos vivís en el mundo virtual y lo confundís con la realidad.
> Sal a que te dé el aire, te lo digo con todo respeto.



No se si será porque vivo en gandalucia,pero por aquí las mujeras están encantadas con las leyes estas que las convierten en semidiosas....


----------



## Kluster (26 Ago 2022)

Aeneas2 dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir, el problema NO SON LAS MUJERES, es EL ESTADO.
> 
> A las mujeres, OS RECUERDO, les han prohibido ser MUJERES, MADRES.



No te confundas. Es a los hombres a los que se les ha prohibido ser hombres y padres. No al revés.

Hay una mayoría de mujeres que están encantadas con el sistema actual. Porque (ellas creen) que les beneficia (en realidad no).


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> LOS COJONES, si la gente estuviera en contra de esto la gente votaría masivamente a quienes lo quieren quitar.
> 
> Resulta que todo el mundo está en contra de esto, pero mira tu, que los partidos lo siguen apoyando y la gente les vuelve a votar en las siguientes elecciones.



Yo no se lo que vota o no la gente.... El interés desmedido de Sanchinflas por hacerse con el control de la compañía que cuenta los votos por medios bastante agresivos y rozando la ilegalidad me dice que puede ser que las "magufadas" no lo sean tanto.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ya sabes que los abstencionistas ganamos todas las elecciones por goleada, aún así tienes razón en que mucha gente vota sin ser consciente de eso, votan a un partido aunque no estén de acuerdo con todo su programa incluso no se dan cuenta de que incumplen sistematicamente sus programas, todos los partidos, además no hay ningún partido que esté en contra de la ley Viogén por ejemplo.
> Yo tampoco lo entiendo.



Vox no esta en contra? Yo creo que si. No le jodas,les he votado casi exclusivamente por ello.


----------



## Chispeante (26 Ago 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Ya hay trabajos donde son el 70% *y subiendo*: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se va a acabar cuando metan el tema de las coutas de género...oh wait..


----------



## pandillero (26 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No se si será porque vivo en gandalucia,pero por aquí las mujeras están encantadas con las leyes estas que las convierten en semidiosas....



No creo que cambie mucho de un sitio a otro, yo vivo al norte del norte en una comunidad socialista por ¿tradición? y eso nos quieren hacer creer también, lo fomentan por medio de casas de la mujer y demás mierdas, dandoles toda clase de facilidades, aún así creo que una cosa es lo que es y
otra lo que parece, quiero decir que la gente que estamos en contra no solemos meter mucho ruido y ellos sí.


----------



## pandillero (26 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Vox no esta en contra? Yo creo que si. No le jodas,les he votado casi exclusivamente por ello.



No estoy seguro de que Vox haya dicho que derogará la Viogén.
Edito: Sí parece que han prometido derogarla.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Las medidas que comentáis no valen para nada. El 99% traga con todo.



Si todos los hombres participaran de estas medidas ya creo que cambiarian las cosas. Sobretodo lo de los impuestos


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No creo que cambie mucho de un sitio a otro, yo vivo al norte del norte en una comunidad socialista por ¿tradición? y eso nos quieren hacer creer también, lo fomentan por medio de casas de la mujer y demás mierdas, dandoles toda clase de facilidades, aún así creo que una cosa es lo que es y
> otra lo que parece, quiero decir que la gente que estamos en contra no solemos meter mucho ruido y ellos sí.



También es verdad. Parece que esta gente ha nacido con un megáfono en ved de garganta.


----------



## pandillero (26 Ago 2022)

Desgraciadamente parece que se sientan obligados a votar aunque no se sientan representados, votan por descarte.
Creo que en Ecuador y algún sitio más te multan si no votas.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No estoy seguro de que Vox haya dicho que derogará la Viogén.
> Edito: Sí parece que han prometido derogarla.



Joder,me haces dudar.... Pero creo que si. Que quieren cambiarla ya q la violencia no tiene género y han propuesto una que cubra todos los tipos de violencia. Pero me voy a enterar bien,no vaya a ser que este haciendo el canelo.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

En el país asco en las autonómicas ha habido zonas donde no se ha llegado al 45% de participación, y lo único que ha pasado es que los muchachos de las pistolas y el tiro en la nuca se han echo con el poder.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Ya,pero esta ley establece que puede haber violación dentro del matrimonio. Es demencial.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Si,hay mucho de esto que expones. Debe ser la edad.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

En ningún caso se puede generalizar,como hacéis ambos.


----------



## pandillero (26 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> -No entréis en ningún local que tenga esto :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169360



Algunos lo tenemos a la entrada de la ciudad.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Si, estoy de acuerdo.
Pero una LEY no debería hacer distinción ni por en sexo,ni por condición médica,ni por raza,ni por religión.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169182
> 
> 
> Ese 2% como que no cuadra.



Kajajaja,jajajjajjajajaj,jajajjajajajajajaj!!!!!!

Un pene femenino??!!! Jajjajaja, y eso que es,un clitoris que llegue a las rodillas?! Jejejjeejje.

Mujeres trans?! Jajajjaja, un tio con tetas? Sigue siendo un tio jodeer.

Y por cierto,que significa lo de los rabos de colores, que los indios la tienen todavía mas pequeña que los asiáticos? Jajajjaja, putos simios,que cruz.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Lo curioso de esta ley es que la violación , la de verdad pasa a estar penada sólo con 4 años...
> Bueno , de 4 a 12 años , pero es que antes eran más años , mínimo 6 creo recordar.
> 
> Sin embargo , cualquier idiotez se considerará delito... Pues no lo entiendo. ¿ Pellizcar una nalga un año de cárcel y violación 4 años?



Saben la que se viene encima y no quieren tener las carceles llenas de sus niños.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Los hombres ya hemos reaccionado, hace tiempo de hecho, con el MGTOW.
> 
> *Tasa de natalidad:*
> 
> ...



El bajonazo de España es acojonante.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Te aconsejo: Vive tu vida con calma, trata a las mujeres como trofeos, si la policía se ponen tontos unas hostias y que corran delante tuya y que los políticos digan lo que quieran.


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



Los hombres de España estamos sufriendo UNA DICTADURA HEMBRISTA TOTALITARIA cómo no se ha visto jamás en la historia. Esto no traerá nada bueno para NADIE, veremos en que desemboca..


----------



## rondo (26 Ago 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Morirás solo



Mejor solo que en la carcel


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...



CHINCHETA PARA ÉSTE MENSAJE. LOS HOMBRES HONESTOS Y AMANTES DE LA JUSTICIA DEBEMOS ORGANIZARNOS. NO SÓLO POR NOSOTROS, TAMBIÉN POR NUESTROS HIJOS.


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> tenemos parejas e incluso hijas,



Obviamente no vas a ignorar a las féminas de tu familia. Además tampoco se trata de maltratar a nadie de ninguna forma. Pero si necesitamos organizarnos, crear asociaciones masculinas para defendernos de la tiranía HEMBRISTA.
En las asociaciones podrán entrar mujeres de buena voluntad, eso sí, despues de pasar una criba anti infiltradas.

PROPONGO QUE AQUÍ, EN ÉSTE FORO, SE CREE LA PRIMERA ASOCIACIÓN MASCULINA DE DEFENSA ANTIHEMBRISTA.
--AMADAH--


----------



## Khmelnitsky (26 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> La aprobación de la última aberración jurídica del "Sí es Sí " demuestra definitivamente que vivimos en un país misándrico.
> 
> Si eres hombre heterosexual, te odian. Te odian por haber nacido así. Te odian por tus instintos, por tu idiosincrasia, por tu sexualidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

Hace tiempo que entramos en un circuito vicioso, ahora no es fácil dar marcha atrás. Lo mismo que los psicópatas necesitaron tiempo para empujar la sociedad a éste caos.
Por ejemplo hoy por hoy, las mujeres tienen que trabajar también, aparte del varón, porque así se ha ido configurando las necesidades.
Es muy complejo dar marcha atrás sin una guerra que rompa la baraja. De lo contrario se tardará décadas, pero alguna vez tenemos que empezar a organizarnos.


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

Aeneas2 dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir, el problema NO SON LAS MUJERES, es EL ESTADO.
> 
> A las mujeres, OS RECUERDO, les han prohibido ser MUJERES, MADRES.



En parte tienes razón pero esto es una guerra encubierta y en una guerra están los generales (el estado), pero también están los soldados (las mujeres de a pie), aunque no todas por su puesto.
Por eso hay que tener en cuenta LOS DOS FRENTES, al estado y las femibrujas que son usadas por el estado para lograr su diabólico plan.
Y no hablaré de los que están por encima del estado que ya sabemos quienes son, pero a esos hay que echarles de comer aparte.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ago 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Y que? ¿De que sirve nadar contra corriente? ¿De que sirve sacrificarse ante el leviatán?
> 
> Lo que tenga que caer, caerá por su propio peso. Nunca cojas un cuchillo que cae.
> 
> Palomitas y a disfrutar del viaje, pues vida sólo hay una.



Ese aforismo no tiene sentido en este tema, ni hay que nadar hacia ningún lado. Es una estupidez tratar a tus semejantes en función de lo que tengan entre las piernas, metiendo a todos en el mismo saco. De mente enferma o infantil, en el mejor de los casos.

Vida solo hay una. Correcto. Por eso no la pasaré complicándomela por culpa de la judiada. Tú verás.



Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Qué buscador usas?



Brave Search y Yandex desde hace años.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Ago 2022)

Es un problema de dinero, si quieres solucionar el problema, corta ese flujo.

Seguramente esto no lo han ideado aquí, lo han ideado de fuera.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (27 Ago 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> A mi no me afecta yo solo follo con eslavas y las eslavas son más machistas que yo.Los españoles seguiréis mamando polla anglo judía satanica.No tengo duda que cualquier día os meterán en la cárcel solo porque os gustan las chicas y obedeceréis como borregos.



Te equivocas, las eslavas son las hembras más feministas que existe sobre la faz de la Tierra. 

Lo que pasa es que entienden el feminismo de otra manera, ellas en el altar y los hombres adorándolas y haciendo de todo para agradarlas. En especial RU/BY/UA. 

Aquí a las bigoñolas les han vendido la moto de que si postergan su plan de vida para servir a un patrón capitalista hasta que lleguen a edad infértil y luego recién pensar en tener hijos, cuando no perros/gatos. 

Allí en la esfera eslava oriental, el feminismo bien entendido dice que la mujer es el alma de la casa y que todo hombre que se respete debe poder proveer de recursos a ella y su descendencia. O dicho de otra manera, el derecho a dejar descendencia (legado genético) sano y fuerte hay que ganárselo trabajando para mantener al vientre que engedrará a tus hijos. 

En este foro hay cientos de hilos sobre si rusas hipergámicas, mantenidas, aprovechadas, etc y españolas desinteresadas, que aportan a la economía del hogar, etc. Yo no tomo partido por ningún sistema, todos tienen fallos y todos tienen mecanismos justos para ambas partes. 

En lo que sí que disiento es en que sean machistas. Lo son o lo aparentan cuando les conviene (a la guerra que vayan los hombres, que son los Caballeros _bogatyr_ que nos van a salvar de los malos jijiji), pero si has tenido la mala suerte de meterte a tener hijos con una cabrona vas a ver lo rápido que se les quita el machismo, a poco que dejes de pasar la cuota de alimentos prepárate para que el juez te envíe a prisión, y aún pasando la cuota vas a ver a tus hijos cuando a la loca del coño le salga de los ovarios, todo con el visto bueno de la sociedad en general. 

Eso de que los hombres tengan un día del año en que se los recuerda parecía demasiado bueno para ser cierto y es que en realidad el día del hombre coincide (casualmente ￼) con el día de los Defensores de la Patria, en conmemoración del 23/02/1918 cuando miles de hombres rusos se unieron voluntariamente (?) a esa gran picadora de carne llamada Ejército Rojo a la órdenes del jázaro Vladimir Illich Ulianov, más conocido como Lenin (y su no menos jázara Legión de Comisarios Políticos y miembros del Partido Comunista). 

En fin, que me he enrollado más de la cuenta, sólo quería decir que no hay que dejarse engañar. 
"El hombre acaricia al caballo sólo para poder montarlo"

Hablando de montar, hay un antes y un después de leer el libro de Ester Vilar "El varón domado", búscalo que está en PDF. Una autoproclamada feminista que despertó la ira de las mayores exponentes del feminismo rancio de la 3era ola.


----------



## Gurney (27 Ago 2022)

Aeneas2 dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir, el problema NO SON LAS MUJERES, es EL ESTADO.
> 
> A las mujeres, OS RECUERDO, les han prohibido ser MUJERES, MADRES.





Ésta es una idea fundamental

Las mujeres han sido despojadas de la femineidad, es decir, de algo absolutamente sagrado: concebir nuevos seres, inspirar a los hombres, ser sutiles, intuitivas, etc...
Son los arquetipos de Eva-Helena, de Sofía y de María, como expresiones máximas de la belleza y de la seducción, de la sabiduría (no confundir con la erudición, ni con los conocimientos técnicos y en general todos los que pertenecen a la esfera del hacer, Yan, masculina, solar) y de la maternidad

Es una broma absolutamente macabra el hecho de que estén siendo utilizadas como fuerza de choque, como los soldados más despiadados y más brutales, en la expansión del mismo sistema global que las ha mutilado por completo


----------



## ashe (27 Ago 2022)

Cosas como estas van acorde con el post La menor que denunció a un indigente por abuso sexual en Valladolid confiesa que se lo inventó porque llegaba “una hora tarde a casa”


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

Oiga, yo prefiero follármelas.


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Ago 2022)

España esta en decadencia desde que Paco dejo de respirar, no hay nada que hacer, la decadencia es total.

Es una Charocracia, no tengo ninguna esperanza respecto a este paisucho la verdad, me conformo con que bajen algun impuesto, alguna ley antiguarros okupas y poco mas, esto es un barco hundido del cual dentro de no tanto habra que marchar.


----------



## FOYETE (27 Ago 2022)

Cuando el sistema caiga, que caerá, las mujeres volverán a ser cambiadas por cabras y vacas.

Id calculando cuantas gallinas váis a pedir por las vuestras.


----------



## lagartiniano (27 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y ¿no crees que llevando esto a ese extremo estás alimentando lo que la judiada busca?
> 
> Comparto lo de no financiar ciertas empresas. Yo hace dos años borré mi cuenta en Amazon, no pago ninguna suscripción mensual a ninguna empresa, no uso *nada* de Google, no tengo _smartphone _y evito dar mi dinero a empresas progres. Pero, de ahí a negar el contacto o el saludo a las mujeres, me parece un verdadero derrape.
> 
> ...



Es que es muy ridículo.

Una cosa es no ser un huelebragas, no estar siempre detrás autohumillandote para meterla en caliente, no ser un aliade de mierda riendo las gracias a las feminazis, de ahí a lo que propone el OP, de fundar una especie de utopía gay, hay un abismo.

Por no decir que toda esta gente que apoya este tipo de mensajes parece que no tienen madre, ni hermanas, ni amigas, ni una compañera de trabajo decente, que no tienen pareja femenina ya nos lo imaginamos


----------

